# Tour de France on XM?



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Any info would be appreciated. I'll be on the road for most of it. :nono2: 

GO LANCE!!!

Jeff


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

It looks like Sirius has exclusive coverage of the Tour de France. They'll be giving updates on Lance Armstrong on Sirius 28 (Faction) where Lance is a disk jockey.

Found this page:
http://www.sirius.com/servlet/Conte...us/CachedPage&c=FlexContent&cid=1115038985555

or www.radiofaction.com


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

homeskillet said:


> It looks like Sirius has exclusive coverage of the Tour de France. They'll be giving updates on Lance Armstrong on Sirius 28 (Faction) where Lance is a disk jockey.
> 
> Found this page:
> http://www.sirius.com/servlet/Conte...us/CachedPage&c=FlexContent&cid=1115038985555
> ...


That Sirius announcement does not say they will be having TDF commentary ("play by play" ) on Sirius. just post ride comments from Lance Armstrong.


----------

